# Picked Up Our 240Urs And Took It Out



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

We picked up our 2017 Outback yesterday and went directly to a state park. The rig drove nicely. Pulling a 5000 lb trailer is different than a 5000 lb load in the truck bed lol. Backed the unit into a campsite first try. Didn't take long to level or disconnect. Comfortable to sleep in, and roomier than the Truck camper. Went out today and bought some rubber mats for the main entry and in the mud room (garage) along the ramp; and a box of removable stick-on hooks to install throughout. Discovered if we pull in a wet slide, it drips water on the dinette and couch. Not a problem now we are aware of it. Also really like the power awning. Today, we agreed we made the right choice and I can stop bemoaning the loss of my TC lol.


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

A few photos:


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks Robert - that looks like an excellent idea


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

RFalcon said:


> We picked up our 2017 Outback yesterday and went directly to a state park. The rig drove nicely. Pulling a 5000 lb trailer is different than a 5000 lb load in the truck bed lol. Backed the unit into a campsite first try. Didn't take long to level or disconnect. Comfortable to sleep in, and roomier than the Truck camper. Went out today and bought some rubber mats for the main entry and in the mud room (garage) along the ramp; and a box of removable stick-on hooks to install throughout. Discovered if we pull in a wet slide, it drips water on the dinette and couch. Not a problem now we are aware of it. Also really like the power awning. Today, we agreed we made the right choice and I can stop bemoaning the loss of my TC lol.


A fix for water dripping on the dinette area when slide brought in wet. We Had a roll topper installed before we brought ours home from the dealer. They work very well and worth every penny IMO


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Tourdfox said:


> RFalcon said:
> 
> 
> > We picked up our 2017 Outback yesterday and went directly to a state park. The rig drove nicely. Pulling a 5000 lb trailer is different than a 5000 lb load in the truck bed lol. Backed the unit into a campsite first try. Didn't take long to level or disconnect. Comfortable to sleep in, and roomier than the Truck camper. Went out today and bought some rubber mats for the main entry and in the mud room (garage) along the ramp; and a box of removable stick-on hooks to install throughout. Discovered if we pull in a wet slide, it drips water on the dinette and couch. Not a problem now we are aware of it. Also really like the power awning. Today, we agreed we made the right choice and I can stop bemoaning the loss of my TC lol.
> ...


I mean to look at the option, but I'm wondering if they make an awning that can can extend 5' over a slide out? I'm not familiar with the workings of the covers, but that seems a good distance to cover without sagging...


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

ob277rl said:


> This trailer is our first with slide-outs, and I realized early on that anything that can settle on top of the slide will make its' way inside. So now I always rinse and dry the slides before taking them in. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Good advice.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

RFalcon said:


> Tourdfox said:
> 
> 
> > RFalcon said:
> ...


Your correct on the rear bed slide. They do not make for that. I accually designed one for mine and had a tarp and awning company make the water proof covering for it. The dinette roll topper they do. Both work excellent. I never worry about water leaking and have never had an issue. My custom rear bed slide topper you may be able to find under modifications on a 280 RS from a couple yrs back i'm guesing


----------



## mrtman (Sep 3, 2018)

Do you have a pic of your custom rear bed slide topper?

Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure where to find it. Use the Search button. 280 Rs mods. Maybe under rear topper. Not real computer saavy. I did find pictures. Search >>>>>>slide topper on a rear slide. Posted Feb 8 2016


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Tourdfox said:


> Not sure where to find it. Use the Search button. 280 Rs mods. Maybe under rear topper. Not real computer saavy. I did find pictures. Search >>>>>>slide topper on a rear slide. Posted Feb 8 2016


As you wish... https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30286&p=505418

Always wanted to get this done but have not. Good job Tourdfox.

Leigh


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Tourdfox said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where to find it. Use the Search button. 280 Rs mods. Maybe under rear topper. Not real computer saavy. I did find pictures. Search >>>>>>slide topper on a rear slide. Posted Feb 8 2016
> ...


----------

